# Serger reviews



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I am in the market for a new serger. The one I currently own is 25 years old and I just can't seem to get it to thread right or keep good tension. So I am thinking of investing in a new one. Any advise or input would be helpful!

Yesterday I went and looked at a new baby lock- self threading and self adjusting on the tension it was beautiful!!!!! Until the sales lady told me it was 2500.00. That is a bit much in my book!!!!

I would love to know what you have and if you like it. Thanks.

Lillian


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Janome MyLock 644D, I think. I lust after those BabyLocks but can't bring myself to spend that much money after what I have spent on my others.

I really like my Janome. It can be a little noisy (I am very sensitive to noise). It is probably louder because it is on a metal table in my sewing room and I sew fairly fast. I muffled it some by putting it on a double layer of that padded shelf liner that is available now.

It threads much easier than the Singer I had prior to it or the White my MIL has. Of course, both of those were 20+ years old.

Look at several and set down and thread them to see how it goes.

Good luck.

Mary


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Last summer I ordered a Brother 1034D from Walmart for $200 with free site to store shipping. It does 4/3 thread overlock with differential feed. has a piece that is easy to remove to do rolled hem. It has a free arm. 

WM has a good return policy. You can read several reviews for this serger at the WM site, some by users experienced with various machines and some by beginners. I wrote a review under the name of Sewgal. You can also find some reviews at other vendor sites.

I bought this serger to replace a 20 yr old Pfaff that I had worn out. If it could have been repaired, it would have cost almost as much for service and a replacement part.

I had been using an older Brother serger given to me by my aunt. She had bought it when she was manager of a WM sewing and craft department. It was like new. I use it for regular serging and my new one for rolled hems.

The serger comes with a good instruction manual and a video.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Baby Lock it will thread it for you. :bouncy: Just sit down when they tell you the price.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a different Baby lock -the one that doesn't thread itself- sigh!!!! I love it though. I haven't ever had to rethread it- I just loosen tension to '0'; tie a knot from old thread to new and run it through. Works every time. I got mine on a clearance for $400. I could have spent more for a nicer one, but really couldn't justify it due to how much I use it. Mine has differential feed, easy switch to rolled-hem plate, 2, 3 and 4 thread sewing, etc. Haven't had a problem with it yet. If I had stayed where I was, I would have gotten a year's free cleaning and 6 free classes to learn to use it.....sigh again!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I just purchased a Jenome Harmony 9102D. I have not been able to sit down and use it yet but bought this particular one based on rave reviews by 3 different professional seamstresses and costumers in our area as well as a sewing machine repair shop owner that is a friend of ours.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine is a Singer...got it at Walmart a couple years ago..for $199.00......I do like Callieslamb said set the tension to '0' and pull the thread through...it does the rolled hem ...I Love that ..you don't have to take anything off..just set it like the book says.....it has the free arm....does everything I need...works Great...I Love it....
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a Babylock Imagine jet air serger. I did get it previously owned (these are like cadillacs and are not used, just previously owned).

I use to see people fighting sergers to re-thread a serger when a thread broke during costume work at schools. There is usually only one person who could thread the loopers, etc. I never thought a serger was worth the hassle. I can do most of the serger stuff with a sewing machine, including rolled hems with fish line in them, etc. But I do use the serger, it makes a great gatherer. (differential feed). I have taken the class with it, and have extra feet and a workbook, but never have sat down to work at it. I have used it on certain sewing for money projects that has paid for it over a period of a few years.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I could not live without my serger, how I adore the thing! I have a Bernina 1300MDC. When I bought it, everyone told me to go with the Babylock Imagine, for the jet air threading.

I have a babylock BLCS (coverstitch only) with jet air threading. Honestly, I don't find threading my serger to be a big deal at all, it has those lay in loopers and just takes a minute to thread. I have a harder time getting my threads started in the jet air hole!

Anyway, at half the price of the Babylock, I didn't think I could go wrong, and it's been wonderful.

Bernina does not make their sergers, Juki does. I believe if you look it up, you will be able to find the Juki branded version of the Bernina 1300mdc for even less.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The one air threading one my mom looked at didn't work that day and so it was more like a paperweight. The sales person didn't have any way to make it work which means a trip to the repair shop. When you look at them I would ask to thread them and see how easy or hard it is from a coordination stand point. After you get one then re-thread it daily for a week or two then still re-thread regularly and you won't have any trouble with it.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that has chimed in! You all have given me some good machines to look at. I just we had more options in Salem to chose from. There are 2 sewing machine stores, Jo anns and Hancocks. So having input helps because it will probably be an online order. 

Lillian


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a White Speedylock Differential 1600.

Just dug it out of the closet to put a lazy-girl's finish on a quilt's edge. (I'll bind it later. Maybe.)

I'm lukewarm on the serger. It's a bit of a bear to thread, but does have on it a great color coded map of which thread goes where. What also helped me was putting label stickers on it to show which thread is which (U, L, and R, L)

I will say it puts up with a lot when I use it. That quilt was flannel, fleece, and about 1" of batting & it chugged right along.

I'm pretty sure it'll do a rolled hem & some other things that I've never bothered to learn.

If I used a serger more, I'd probably want one with all the options of more threads, jet threader, etc. But, since I don't use one a lot and was on a budget, this suits my needs.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Every year I always buy "ME" something with our tax money. I am the only working member of this family and therefore the only tax contributor so its well deserved. This year I have decided I am buying a serger. I know I won't use it all that much so the cost won't be too high. Probably the Wal-Mart $200 one. My sewing stash is mostly stretchy stuff that I plan on cutting up and remaking into grand kids clothing and the like. I have also found my straight machine does not like stretchy stuff, even with the zig-zag, so this should help. All these reviews have really helped me decide to get one. It will be lots of fun sewing for the kids and giving them clothing made from their deceased great grandmas clothes. They will be wrapped in the love she would have given them if she had been allowed to stay longer.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a White; I bought it several years ago. It's very easy to thread...the thread path is marked. Anyway, it is a very good, sturdy surger. I put a lot of miles on it and I have never had any problems; breakdowns or repairs.


----------

